# Dieting causing extreme anxiety and dpdr to get much worse?



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

I've been overweight my whole life (turning 17 in a month), and had dieted and exercised for about 6 months before I got dpdr and managed to lose 50 lbs. however upon getting dpdr I turned to food as my only way to cope, and I ended up gaining all of that weight back. The anniversary of the day that I got dpdr passed a week ago, and it struck a nerve with me that I should at least be trying to lose weight because I know it'll help. Fast forward 4 days into the diet and my anxiety and dpdr has spiked tremendously and I haven't felt this bad since I first got it. Ive been able to resist temptation for awhile and i'm already 6 pounds down (presumably water weight) but this massive spike has been unbearable. I also have been having massive headaches and nausea as well, along with depression, which I rarely get. Has this ever happened to anybody before?


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Interesting.

I've observed this link between rigorous exercise and DPDR in both myself and others.

My experience of DPDR is pretty similar to that of complete physical exhaustion. Dissociation, visual and perceptual disturbances, mild confusion.

That being said, i think this spike in DP-ness you're experiencing might just be a natural response to the sudden diet change.

Are you perhaps too aggressive with your caloric deficit? Headaches and nausea are pretty common symptoms of this.


----------

